# 2016 FL GA Penturners Gathering Survey



## TonyL (Aug 14, 2015)

As a planning committee member, I am trying to determine what programs, events, features, etc. are likely to entice you to attend. The Gathering is scheduled to be located in Clearwater, Florida in February 2016. T*herefore, please respond only if this is a distance that you are likely to travel assuming the Gathering included the types of programs, events, and features you selected among the polling choices.* Please feel free to add any other features to your post. *Please limit your selections to your top 3 choices.* The poll results will be available to all in 30 days.

Thank you for reading and participating in the survey


----------



## TonyL (Aug 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## mredburn (Aug 14, 2015)

Illegal use of a "Bump"
15 post penalty!


----------



## TonyL (Aug 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## low_48 (Aug 18, 2015)

Max of 7 votes on one subject and 1 reply, oh oh.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 18, 2015)

It hasnt had a large amount of views either.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 18, 2015)

No stone turning demo?


----------



## TonyL (Aug 18, 2015)

Good idea! What do you mean by stone: marble, granite, etc?


----------



## BJohn (Aug 18, 2015)

Alabaster


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 18, 2015)

I guess being that this is the FIRST pen gathering for us 'southerners', some are not interested, but it's okay with me.  Small and quaint can be just as fulfilling as a huge turnout.  

Maybe as the date nears, others will decide not to pass this one by.

I can tell you that I drove 900 miles to Tennessee this past Friday to attend a penturners meeting in a garage/workshop and it was so fulfilling that I would do it again!  I met great people (about 15) and left with so much more knowledge that I showed up with!  It was worth EVERY mile I drove.  

So far, I have 19 attending and maybe up to 24 as of today.  (Facebook event page)


----------



## mredburn (Aug 18, 2015)

Well Its a ways off and  you have notified people so they can keep it in Mind. It will be winter time and prices for hotels will be higher. You might list the local attractions that the spouses can visit or both could do if they stay more than the days of the gathering. Like Bush Gardens in Tampa, THe Aquarium, the Beaches. etc.  Disney and all the attractions of Orlando are only a couple hours away. 
 THere are probably a lot of people that wont be able to commit until the last moment. 
Have you reached out to our vendors to let them know your schedule so they can make plans?


----------



## mredburn (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh and post a link to your Facebook page so members can find it.


----------



## suefox51 (Aug 18, 2015)

Definitely will be there - looking forward to it tremendously!
Thanks for all the hard work putting it together


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 18, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Good idea! What do you mean by stone: marble, granite, etc?



soapstone, alabaster, marble .... granite is not yet something on my plate, though I have a ton of it.


----------



## Chromey (Aug 20, 2015)

*February tentative dates*

So I can pencil this in do we have tentative dates yet in February? And also the venue name yet?


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 20, 2015)

Why don't you call it "The FLAG Gathering"  for Florida Alabama and Georgia.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for voting. The poll will be open until 9/13. 

"FLAG" is also an excellent name.


----------



## campzeke (Sep 3, 2015)

Where can I find more information on this gathering? I live in Tampa and would not want to miss this.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you for the inquiry. Dates have been tentatively set in mid to late February. We are assembling audience preferences and tastes now. After the new year, we intend to publish an itinerary and other details. 

Thanks again!


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 11, 2015)

Schedule permitting, I'll attend.
I held a gathering at my home some time ago and it was great to see so many people--new and old friends.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank for voting.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks again to all who viewed or voted. If anything, we appear to be very social creatures. I don't know if you can see the results now that the poll is closed. Please let me know if not, and I will ask how to share the results with all.

Thank you.

Maybe this will lead to the results: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/2016-fl-ga-penturners-gathering-survey-134339/index3.html


----------



## patsikes (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey Tony,

I live in St Pete and will come depending on dates and times. 

 I am happy to do a demonstration if need.  I do a "Pen Turning: Beyond the Basics" demo of 90 minutes that includes some basic inlay techniques and a closed end pen.  I have done this demo for the AAW at the Tampa symposium in 2013, for the Florida Woodturning Symposium in 2014 and many local clubs.  I can send you details if you are interested.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you Patrick.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2015)

Pretty sure I saw Patrick at the Tampa AAW Symposium; his would be a good demo.


----------



## suefox51 (Sep 21, 2015)

As an FYI - there is a AAW Florida Chapter Symposium February 5-7, so you may want to mark those dates as not good!
For those interested, floridawoodturningsymposium.com. will get you to the information.

Sue


----------



## TonyL (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you Sue.

*Can someone tell me if the survey results can be seen, please? Now that the survey is complete, I want the results displayed. Thank you.*


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 22, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Thank you Sue.
> 
> *Can someone tell me if the survey results can be seen, please? Now that the survey is complete, I want the results displayed. Thank you.*



Yup Tony....I see them!


----------



## TonyL (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you Charlie


----------



## edstreet (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## TonyL (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Ed. I like to play around with charts myself.


----------

